# Acer Netbook says connected to wireless, but Internet will not work!



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have an Acer Netbook that says it is connected to my wireless network, but the Internet will not work. I was using an old Linksys wireless router and it was working fine. I decided to upgrade to an Linksys E3000 and used the same SSID and password with an encryption of WP2. The laptop says it is connected to the wireless network, but internet won't work. I tried winsockXP to reset the settings, also disconnecting from the network, deleting it and then reconnecting. I have another Laptop that is running W7 and has no trouble connecting to the same network. What could be the problem and any advice on how to fix this issue. Thanks.


----------



## punkboy15 (Jan 10, 2008)

open control panel
click internet options
then the connections tab
on the bottom of the tab it should say lan settings.
after you click on that a new window should open.
make sure ONLY "automaticly detect settings" is checked
Try internet again. You may have to restart the machine.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I went into IE settings and Automatic detect network settings was not checked. I went ahead and checked it and then restarted the computer, but this did not fix the issue. What else can I try. Thanks.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine. 
__________________

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.

From a Command Prompt, run and post the following:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

IPCONFIG /ALL

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I will try the following fix with the command Prompt. Does it matter that I will have an internet connection through a LAN connection while doing the commands. I have to access the computer remotely and need an active internet connection. The laptop is connecting to other wireless networks fine, but just won't allow me on the internet on the home wireless network. Appreciate the help. It may take me a few days to do this as the Laptop is my Mother-in Laws. Stay with me and I will update you when I can look at it. Thanks.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry for the delay! I went ahead and entered the reset winsock comands and rebooted the machine. I also pinged the two commands you mentioned and neither one of them worked(requested time out) with the wireless saying your connected. They obviously did work when I was plugged into the router with an ethernet cable. Let me know what the next step is. Attached is my IPconfig /all results. Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your problem is most like the wireless card. Atheros wireless cards, and especially that model (AR5007EG) has been a thorn in the IT side.

Here is some information from one of our resident Networking member TerryNet and Etaf that may help you.



TerryNet said:


> The following was put together mostly by *etaf* with a little help from me.
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> * Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 *
> ...


The other question I have is that do yo have a firewall like Norton or McAfee Security?


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed link of possible solutions Via TerryNet. Here are the things we know. 

The wireless connection is working on every other wireless access point besides on the E3000 where it is not letting me access the internet. it was also working for 3 years on an Old Linksys 54G router with exactly the same SSID and encryption as I set it up on the E3000. Maybe the encryption before was WPA and now using WPA2 it is not working. 

This is what I plan to do:

Update the drivers, change the encryption on the router, use a different router, use a edimax mini USB wireless adapter. 

Taking away the encryption - If I did this and it worked then I would need to change the encryption to WEP or plain WPA. The problem is I have another W7 Laptop that works fine and a printer which is set up on those settings for wireless. Therefore it requires me to change a number of things to get it all working. Let me know what order you would do the above steps. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

cap2587 said:


> Thanks for the detailed link of possible solutions Via TerryNet. Here are the things we know.
> 
> The wireless connection is working on every other wireless access point besides on the E3000 where it is not letting me access the internet. *it was also working for 3 years on an Old Linksys 54G router with exactly the same SSID and encryption as I set it up on the E3000. Maybe the encryption before was WPA and now using WPA2 it is not working. *
> 
> ...


This may be the problem then. Try a completely different SSID first, then try WPA instead of WPA2.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Firstly I tried to disable the encryption and the Laptop did connect. Next I tried to use WPA instead of WP2 and it still would not connect to the Internet. I do not know how the Laptop can connect to WPA on a Linksys WRT54G router and not a Linksys E3000. I then proceeded to install a new wireless card EDIMAX EW-7811Un. This not only connected to the WPA2, but gave a stronger connection speed than the built in Atheros card. I could have tried to update the driver and set the encryption to WEP, but I just wanted to fix the problem without it taking all day. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well unfortunatley with those built-in ones it does take some troubleshooting... glad you found a resolution


----------

